# burnout



## 3fiftyz (May 9, 2007)

does anyone know how to bypass all that safty stuff that wont let you burn out ?


----------



## Corradoslc7 (May 4, 2007)

Push the VDC button and it will disable your traction control. The button should be on the lower left hand corner of the dash iirc.


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

That, and all kinds of other valuable information is in your owner's manual.

Nissan 350Z parts, performance auto parts and accessories
(bottom of page)


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

seriously? omg.


----------

